# Master Cut 12/38



## antigraviti (May 4, 2013)

I am looking at buying a mid/late eighties mastercut. It was made by air industries but i cant seem to find any spares online. Should i go ahead with the purchase? 









She runs however there are a couple of things jimmy rigged or bypassed..... This is my first tractor and i am unsure about how to proceed


----------



## antigraviti (May 4, 2013)

Anyone got advise?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

If having problems locating parts etc. now you consider other brand.


----------

